# Jester EZ Nuc



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

I just wrestled with a Jester EZ Nuc, and after about 10 minutes.....I won! Anyone have one of these? Mine does not have a slot above the door keep it open. I am guessing I will just need to make a horizontal slit a bit above the door with a knife???

Also, as I pretended to be a bee and peek in through the door I started to wonder.... since it is made of white plastic is there too much light penetrating through the walls to use the EZ Nuc as a swarm trap? My reason for purchasing it was to use as a 5 frame swarm trap?? Thanks, juzzer


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

The door is not cut free, it bends outward so you can close it for transport. The bees enter in both sides of the "open box". Make sense?

In my opinion the plastic should be blacked out. I've never used them for a swarm trap, usually to put a nuc in for a few days and to transport.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>I just wrestled with a Jester EZ Nuc, and after about 10 minutes.
I went back to architecture college for four years to learn how to fold a Jester nuc and it still takes me half an hour.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

A half hour? You better take lessons from Juzzerbee!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Why am I not surprised!


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha!!! I am an art teacher, and it was tough for me to sculpt that thing together! I admit.....10 minutes was more like........20! What can I say, I'm a *guy* that *hunts* and *fishes*......that is the perfect recipe for lying AND exaggerating!


As for my nuc, only 1 end has an entrance and I understand the flip open and closed idea, but there is no slot above the door(the directions show one) to hold the door open for them allowing them to fly in and out. juzzer


----------



## Firerescue (Sep 10, 2013)

The jester ez-nuc was a complete joke putting togethor but its not half of a bad nuc box im going to use mine as a swarm trap box to collect wild swarm calls.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I bought a couple of those. I found if you score where the fold is, with a knife, just a little bit, it is an IMMENSE help. i spray painted mine, camo, to darken them up a bit.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Even with instructions it took me, well, it took me more than 30 minutes. I have one.
http://www.jesterbee.com/EZ_Nuc_Folding_Instruction.doc


----------



## Greg Lowe (Feb 3, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBbiLJ6hB4g


----------



## gunter62 (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow! 30 minutes to assemble. Thanks for the info. I was thinking of trying some, but I can build 2 nucs out of plywood in that amount of time, and for less money.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

They are still the best nucs on the market and don't really take that much time to assemble.


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

camero7 said:


> and don't really take that much time to assemble.


Yeah, it's not too bad. Checking out youtube and the Jester EZ nuc website helps. It was actually kind of fun, 1st one is a bit of wrangling, I would guess any after that would be a breeze. To anyone.....don't let the assembling discourage you if you are considering getting one. juzzer

Are there any national beekeeping conventions out there????? Maybe we all could organize Beekeeper Olympics.
Timed:
Nuc assembling
Hive Inspections
Smoker lighting
or
super stacking
fastest uncapping
Whose with me????


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Greg Lowe said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBbiLJ6hB4g


Thanks for this link. Now I can get more Jester boxes. I was at Dadant about a month ago and wanted to get a few more but remembered the one I put together and didn't get any.


----------

